# Two-holer MiG out of box



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Here’s a neat little kit for a hot summer’s day: the * 1/72 Hobbyboss MiG-15 UTI*! Check out my out of box review to see what’s in store!

Despite the fact it’s a Russian two-holer of which there’s really not any good kits, I have held off buying this thing because I was afraid it would be kind of junky or of poor quality. Well, as I found out, it’s actually a pretty nice kit, even if it is simple! I know Hobbyboss catches some flak, but overall, this was a real surprise to me! 

Are all their “Easy Build” kits this nice?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The MiG from Hobby Boo Boo is actually half way decent. The new Airfix one is not too bad either. Not great but better than a lot of the other MiG-15 kits to date.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

You know, I'm always shocked at how few MiG 15s there are, or at least good ones. It's one of the most important planes in the modern world, it was a "star" (if you will, a major player, perhaps is better) in the Korean War's famous dogfights, and the US even paid defectors $1Million to get one! 

They're one of those planes that was ubiquitous, so how can there be so many poor replicas (Cough... Dragon... cough) and so few good ones. Finding one to measure and blueprint up should be EASY. Go to any Soviet-bloc junkyard, museum or even African museums, and you'll find them.

I just baffles me that companies can, in this day and age, not get something so famous right. Okay, that's my rant for today...:hat:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's actually not surprising. Hobby Boo Boo's new 1/72 Brewster Buffalo lacks the prominent lower windows ?!?! and their new 1/72 Do. 335 has backwards propellers !?!. Moving up to 1/48 Hobby Boo Boo's new F-80 is pretty much FUBAR with inaccurately shaped cockpit opening, intakes, tip tanks, stabilizers, fin fairing, etc. etc. etc. It's not just the MiG that gets picked on.


----------

